# (se) coltiner / trimbaler



## 20100

Bonjour,
est-ce que le verbe <coltiner> est vieilli? J'aimerais l'employer dans un texte où le public visé est le <Grand public>, c'est-à-dire monsieur et madame tout le monde. 

Pourquoi l'employer? C'est principalement pour éviter la répétition.

Bref, est-ce qu'il est trop vieilli pour que je puisse l'utiliser sans que le lecteur ne comprenne pas le mot?

Merci de vos commentaires.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

[…]
COLTINER : Définition de COLTINER
À mon avis, à ne pas employer.
Mais au Québec, à savoir!


----------



## janpol

j'entends assez souvent ce verbe et je l'emploie moi-même (je me suis coltiné toute la vaisselle, par exemple)


----------



## paolotto2

excuse-moi Janpol,
si j'ai bien compris ton exemple, "se coltiner" ne s'emploie pas uniquement dans le sens de transporter qqch de lourd, d'encombrant, au sens propre, il signifie aussi "faire qqch de pénible, d'ennuyeux, au sens concret" ? (j'aime mieux me rendre compte de l'usage des mots "sur le terrain" et ne pas me borner aux définitions des dictionnaires)...


----------



## 20100

Merci Juan. Le lien que tu m'as offert à éclairci le problème que j'avais.
<_P. ext., fam._ Porter quelque chose de lourd, généralement sur l'épaule.>

[…]

À ma connaissance, ce mot ne doit pas être souvent utilisé a Québec.


----------



## Aoyama

Pour moi "se coltiner" = porter, trimballer. Je ne dirais pas, pour "laver"





> je me suis coltiné toute la vaisselle


, sauf si je l'avais portée dans des caisses.
Je dirais "je me suis tapé/farci toute la vaisselle".


----------



## snarkhunter

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec *Aoyama* : je connais "se coltiner" avant tout comme référence à une charge à porter - _physiquement_. Alors, bien sûr, on peut imaginer un glissement du sens vers le _figuratif_. Mais je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir encore rencontré jusqu'ici, personnellement.

On peut aussi _se cogner_ toute la vaisselle !


----------



## LV4-26

Comme janpol, je fais partie de ceux qui se "coltinent" la vaisselle.


----------



## janpol

sur l'internaute :


> *se coltiner*, verbe pronominal
> [Familier] Effectuer un travail pénible ou ingrat.
> Synonymes: exécuter, faire


----------



## DearPrudence

De l'avis de janpol et LV (salut, les Normands ! ), moi aussi, je peux me coltiner la vaisselle ! Je peux aussi me coltiner ma belle-mère ce week-end (même si elle marche bien toute seule et que je n'ai pas l'intention de la porter ).
Hmm, sinon, 20100, comment voulais-tu utiliser cette expression, pour dire quoi, dans quel contexte,..?

Sinon, voir aussi ce qu'en dit le Larousse (youpi, avant de le consulter, j'avais presque les mêmes exemples ) :


> * se coltiner*
> 
> verbe pronominal
> 
> Familier. Porter avec peine et difficulté quelque chose de très lourd :Se coltiner des valises.
> Se charger d'un travail pénible ou désagréable : Se coltiner la vaisselle.
> Supporter avec peine la présence de quelqu'un pendant un certain temps : On s'est coltiné le beau-père hier soir.


À première vue, cela me semblait assez compréhensible par tous (bien sûr, pour le Québec, je ne peux pas dire).


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, faut se rendre à l'évidence ... L'argot est la chose du monde la mieux (ou la plus) partagée ...
Moi, je répète, j'aurais dit "je me suis farci/tapé le beau-père ...". Mais je suis Clodaldien ...


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Moi, je répète, j'aurais dit "je me suis farci/tapé le beau-père ...". Mais je suis Clodaldien ...


Pour ma part, et à l'instar de Janpol et consorts, je dirais bien plus volontiers que _je me suis coltiné ma belle-mère_, parce ce que ce verbe n'a pas le double sens sexuel que _se farcir _ou _se taper _peut porter !


----------



## DearPrudence

tilt said:


> Pour ma part, et à l'instar de Janpol et consorts, je dirais bien plus volontiers que _je me suis coltiné ma belle-mère_, parce ce que ce verbe n'a pas le double sens sexuel que _se farcir _ou _se taper _peut porter !


Je n'avais pas osé le dire


----------



## Lacuzon

D'accord avec tilt !


----------



## Aoyama

tilt said:


> je dirais bien plus volontiers que _je me suis coltiné ma belle-mère_, parce ce que ce verbe n'a pas le double sens sexuel que _se farcir _ou _se taper _peut porter !


 Ce n'est pas faux ... Mais bon, si on voit le mal partout ...


----------



## 20100

Je voulais principalement utiliser ce verbe dans un contexte où un bourreau transporte une personne ligotée sur ses épaules. Vos commentaires me permettent de constater qu'il est toujours utiliser et que son usage n'est pas vieilli. Le fait est qu'ici, au Québec, l'emploi de ce mot est quasi nul alors je voulais l'opinion <de monsieur et madame tout le monde> (pour cette expression veuillez vous référer à mon commentaire précédent) et non la réalité québécoise. Et comme le public visé est le Grand Public (c'est pour un magazine qui est donné comme lecture aux voyageurs des vols internationaux) , il me devait de vérifier si l'emploi du mot était courant.

Merci, encore.


----------



## DearPrudence

Une phrase aiderait. Parce que pour moi, "se coltiner quelqu'un" pour "porter quelqu'un" ne serait pas clair et je comprendrais "supporter quelqu'un".
Quant à "coltiner quelqu'un", qui normalement est possible, je dois avouer ne jamais l'avoir entendu et pourtant, je suis la Madame Tout le Monde typique


----------



## LV4-26

Effectivement, nous avons beaucoup glosé sur _*se* coltiner_, mais l'objet de la question de 20100 était bien _coltiner_, dès le départ.
Il semble bien que ses soupçons, concernant le caractère vieilli de ce verbe, étaient fondées puisque DP ne l'a jamais entendu. De mon côté, il me dit vaguement quelque chose mais sans plus. Je l'ai probablement lu dans quelques vieux romans.

Concernant l'objection de DP, je suis plus ou moins d'accord, en fonction du contexte. S'il est question de "se coltiner X *sur les épaules*", il n'y a pas d’ambiguïté possible.

Sinon, dans un genre plus "fade", il reste _porter_ ou _transporter_ sauf que l'un des deux au moins a déjà dû être utilisé si j'ai bien compris le post d'ouverture.
Si l'on souhaite rester dans un registre familier, on a _transbahuter_ ou _trimbaler_.


----------



## Aoyama

Dans le cadre d'un "bourreau transportant une personne ligotée sur ses épaules" je n'utiliserais pas "se coltiner" qui appartient au registre populaire sinon oral (comme "se trimballer"). Le mot est correct mais ne cadre pas avec le contexte.


----------



## matoupaschat

Exactement ! Et puis, il ne faut quand même pas avoir peur de répéter un mot, cela vaut beaucoup mieux et cela attirera beaucoup moins l'attention qu'une incongruité .


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord avec les deux interventions précédentes.

J'ajoute que je n'ai trouvé aucun synonyme satisfaisant de _porter_ ou de _transporter_ dans le dictionnaire de l'université de Caen.


----------



## Aoyama

On pourrait avoir, mais un peu limite, le verbe "charrier". "Le bourreau charriait une personne ligotée sur ses épaules" ... Mais bon, on peut ne pas trouver l'option satisfaisante.


----------



## 20100

Donc, l'emploi de _coltiner _porterait à confusion dans le contexte donné. 
En effet, le sujet était bien_ coltiner _et non _se coltiner._ Au départ le titre était bien _coltiner_ mais il semble qu'un modérateur aie changé le titre.
Il est évident qu'il est préférable de faire une répétition au lieu d'apporter une ambiguïté dans le texte.

Merci pour vos suggestions et commentaires, je vais réutilisé un des verbes déjà employés.


----------



## GentleMath

Si l'argot n'est pas un problème dans ce contexte, _trimbaler _me semble particulièrement approprié ici...


----------



## matoupaschat

Dans un roman de San Antonio, d'accord. Sinon, je préfère quelque chose de plus neutre. Question d'âge, sans doute...


----------



## 20100

Exactement, le texte ne s'adresse à aucun public en particulier (''le grand public''). Donc, l'argot serait un problème ici.


----------



## Aoyama

GentleMath said:


> Si l'argot n'est pas un problème dans ce contexte, _trimbaler _me semble particulièrement approprié ici...


Non, je ne crois pas (du tout). J'ai déjà évoqué l'hypothèse dans mon post #20. "Trimballer", surtout dans le cas d'un corps humain, est à écarter.


----------



## GentleMath

J'avais lu votre post, et la proposition _trimbaler_ - que j'écris pour ma part avec un seul _l_ - me semblait pertinente.

Ca ne me choquerait absolument pas qu'on utilise le mot _trimbaler_ pour un corps humain - et ce d'autant plus que le corps humain est ligoté. Cela tend justement à renforcer le côté "deshumanisé" du corps qui est porté ici.

Après, reste effectivement le problème de l'argot. Mais vu que le mot _coltiner_ est assez familier (quoique dans le sens de _porter_, je ne sais pas), je trouvais cette solution envisageable.

Et le seul fait que cela s'adresse "au grand public" ne justifie pas, je pense, qu'on n'utilise pas l'argot : nombre de romans sont destinés au grand public et font largement appel à l'argot.

Néanmoins, je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'il faudrait s'assurer que le contexte (et non nécessairement le destinataire) se prête à l'utilisation d'un tel registre de langage.


----------



## 20100

Le problème est qu'ici, le mot n'est pas utiliser dans un roman mais dans une revue de transporteur aérien. Or, le but de ces revues n'est pas de créer du style mais plutôt d'informer le lecteur sur une réaliter qu'il ne connait pas. Donc, à mon avis, coltiner semble un peu trop vieilli pour le contexte, il n'est plus <<un mot d'actualité générale>>.

Il semble que les premières remarques qui ont été faites au sujet de ma question dans le premier <post> était orientées vers _se coltiner_ et non _coltiner._ Je vais y aller avec prudence par une répétition même si on ne les aime guère en français!


----------



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si le verbe "coltiner" s'emploie avec un complément de lieu, par exemple, (se) coltiner un seau d'eau *à l'étage.*
Je me demande aussi si le verbe 'trimbaler" ne serait pas plus approprié dans le même registre (français familier voire populaire).

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## JClaudeK

A mon avis, il faut ajouter "jusqu'à":
> (se) coltiner un seau d'eau *jusqu'à *l'étage

'trimbal(l)er' me semble  moins pertinent dans ce contexte.


----------



## nicduf

Trimbaler ( 2 orthographes possibles) me semble moins convenir, car n'induit pas forcément l'idée d'une charge pénible à porter.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Selon moi, "se coltiner" supporte mal un complément de lieu, même introduit par "jusqu'à".
Dans l'exemple donné, je dirais "il se coltine *la montée* du saut jusqu'à l'étage", ou " le saut à monter..."
Je suis surpris des parenthèses autour du pronom personnel, car "se coltiner" est nécessairement pronominal, impossible de dire "je coltine quelque chose".
Enfin "trimballer" n'a pas vraiment le même sens: il signifie simplement "transporter, déplacer", sans forcément la notion de pénibilité ou de corvée qu'induit "se coltiner".


----------



## Bezoard

Si on regarde les exemples donnés dans le Bob, on constate que le forme non pronominale existe et qu'on peut avoir un complément de lieu : 



> 1963 _j'ai coltiné les bagages à la troisième baraque._ 1963. Les Tontons Flingueurs
> 1957 _Luigi et Benoît coltinent la dernière malle dans une des pièces du fond_ 1957. Carnaval à cinq



coltiner


----------



## OLN

La forme non pronominale figure aussi dans le TLFi (sens propre):


> *A.−* _Emploi trans._ Porter une charge sur l'épaule en s'aidant du coltin. _Coltiner du charbon de terre (Lar. 19e)._ − _P. ext., fam._ Porter quelque chose de lourd, généralement sur l'épaule.
> _Quand il apportait un paquet, même lourd et encombrant, il le coltinait tout seul_ (G. Duhamel...)._Même pour les postillons qui coltinaient les bagages, le pourboire était sévèrement interdit_ (P. Rousseau, ...).


----------



## JClaudeK

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Selon moi, "se coltiner" supporte mal un complément de lieu, même introduit par "jusqu'à".
> Dans l'exemple donné, je dirais "il se coltine *la montée* du seau jusqu'à l'étage", ou " le seau à monter..."


Je ne suis pas convaincu par _"se coltine *la montée* du seau".
_
Je préfère
_> Il doit (se) coltiner un seau d'eau *jusqu'à *l'étage._
même si l'emploi avec un complément de lieu est assez inhabituel. (Contrairement aux langues germaniques, le français ne distingue pas entre le "locatif" et le directif", d'où cette (pseudo)difficulté.)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Gérard Napalinex said:


> "se coltiner" est nécessairement pronominal, impossible de dire "je coltine quelque chose".


Outre les réponses apportées par Bezoard (chez Bob) et OLN (dans TLFi), Robert confirme et date même de 1835 (voire de 1790) ; l'emploi pronominal n'est venu que plus tardivement. Il y a toute une famille de mots associés : _coltin, coltineur, coltinage_.


----------



## prinver

Bonjour

Je vous saurais gré de bien vouloir me donner quelques exemples de phrases avec l'expression _(se) coltiner, _de préférence des phrases que vous aurez formées vous-mêmes, donc sans recourir par ex. au CNRTL ou d'autres dictionnaires consultables sur le net.  Pas dans le sens de « se faire infliger ou de supporter quelque chose de pénible » (la vaisselle, sa belle-mère etc.) mais dans le sens littéral de porter avec peine. Je me demande aussi si ce verbe est courant, s'il est connu par le commun des mortels en francophonie et si la forme pronominale est davantage usitée que la forme simple.

Je vous remercie d'avance et vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

ce verbe est courant dans sa forme pronominale, dans un registre familier.
En revanche, de ma vie je ne l'ai ni entendu ni lu dans sa forme simple.

Pour son usage, vous pouvez prendre n'importe quelle phrase en registre familier dans laquelle quelqu'un est mécontent de porter/transporter quelque chose, le verbe "se coltiner" peut y être utilisé.


----------



## prinver

A Michelvar,

Un grand merci. Je pourrais donc dire : " arrivé à la gare, comme il n'y avait pas d'ascenseur, j'ai dû me coltiner les valises jusqu'à l'étage où se trouvait le quai de départ."


----------



## jekoh

Michelvar said:


> ce verbe est courant dans sa forme pronominale, dans un registre familier.


... mais pas avec le sens de _porter avec peine_.



prinver said:


> Je pourrais donc dire : " arrivé à la gare, comme il n'y avait pas d'ascenseur, j'ai dû me coltiner les valises jusqu'à l'étage où se trouvait le quai de départ."


Oui, mais c'est alors le sens de _Se charger d'un travail pénible ou désagréable : Se coltiner la vaisselle._


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai en effet l'impression que seul le sens impliquant la pénibilité de l'action est encore courant. Il s'emploie exclusivement avec le verbe pronominal (_se coltiner_). Le sens de porter des objets lourds me semble être tombé en désuétude.


----------



## prinver

A Maître Capello,

Je vous remercie beaucoup, votre avis éclairé a fini de dissiper le dernier doute que j'avais au sujet de "(se) coltiner" et je vous promets de ne plus revenir sur le sujet. Il y a néanmoins encore une question qui me tracasse : dans la phrase que j'ai envoyée à Michelvar ( ...."j'ai dû me coltiner les valises jusqu'à l'étage où se trouve le quai de départ.." et à propos de laquelle jekoh a dit  qu'elle est acceptable à condition qu'on donne à "se coltiner"  le sens de "se charger d'un travail pénible, est-ce que la présence de " jusqu'à l'étage..." rend encore possible son utilisation dans ce sens, "jusqu'à l'étage" évoquant l'idée de transport ?

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas totalement impossible, mais je dirais que dans l'esprit de la majorité des francophones, seul reste le sens de pénibilité même s'il y a un complément de lieu.


----------



## jekoh

L'autre sens (que je découvre aujourd'hui) n'est pas celui de _transport_, mais de celui de _transport de quelque chose de très lourd_. Pour la plupart des gens, _se coltiner les valises _signifie effectivement_ transporter les valises, _présenté comme une corvée, mais pas qu'elles soient spécialement lourdes ou qu'on les porte avec peine.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> présenté comme une corvée, mais pas  [..... ] qu'on les porte avec peine.


Selon moi, une corvée est forcément "pénible" ou en tout cas fastidieuse du fait de l'encombrement.


> corvée:
> Tâche, obligation pénible ou fastidieuse : La corvée du ménage.






Maître Capello said:


> je dirais que dans l'esprit de la majorité des francophones, seul reste le sens de pénibilité


+ 1


----------



## jekoh

Je ne crois pas que la définition _porter avec peine _donnée au message #38 corresponde à _Pénible : Qui cause un sentiment de peine._


----------



## k@t

prinver said:


> mais dans le sens littéral de porter avec peine.


Auquel cas, le mieux serait de l'employer à la forme non pronominale (non que le pronominal soit faux dans ce sens - quoique contrairement au TLFi et à Larousse, l'Académie dans sa 9e édition ne le donne pas avec cette acception, mais seulement au figuré - mais afin d'éviter le contresens) :
_Arrivé à la gare, comme il n'y avait pas d'ascenseur, j'ai dû coltiner les valises jusqu'à l'étage où se trouvait le quai de départ. _


----------

